# German Open 2009 in Gütersloh



## Yes We Can! (Mar 20, 2009)

Who will come?

When? Apr 25-26, 2009
Where? Gütersloh, Germany

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GermanOpen2009

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/gcd2009


----------



## coolmission (Mar 20, 2009)

Signed up. Looking forward to it.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Mar 21, 2009)

I will probably come together with Sander Hendrickx and Joke Roels.

It's a great competition. I always had a great time there.


----------



## Kidstardust (Mar 21, 2009)

Signed up. My first one.


----------



## Benny (Mar 21, 2009)

gonna come, not sure yet how


----------



## Koen (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't come :confused:


----------



## Jacco (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn it, that saturday I will come back from a sweek in Rome with my schoolclass, is there someone in the Netherlands who could drive sunday? :confused:


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2009)

It will be my first competition, but I am not sure, what events I will sign up...

I think:

3x3x3
2x2x2

maybe megaminx
maybe 4x4x4


----------



## Edam (Mar 21, 2009)

i'm about 75% sure i'll be there


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 21, 2009)

Good news, finally we are able to sign up!!! Awesome 

But I'm not sure whether I'll come (I'd really love to!), dunno how to get there XD ....


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 21, 2009)

I signed up for everything except clock. I'm just really sad that there is no 4x4 and 5x5 BLD...


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 21, 2009)

I signed up for everything except multi blind, but I hope to be able to come friday early enough if there is 6x6 and 7x7


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 22, 2009)

Signed up for everything, will come by car on Friday-evening or saturday-morning.

I might stay with Erik or Dennis on Friday-evening (yes, this is a request)


----------



## Afrobongo (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,
according to the time schedule the registration ist at 09:00 am on saturday. id like to sign up for 3x3x3 which is on sunday. do i have to show up on saturday to register? 
And the cube market, is it only on saturday? Because its the main reason for me to sign up  
Im too slow at the other competitions and need more (and better) cubes...

Oh... RTFM 


> The competition on Saturday will be held during German Cube Day 2009, a big international gathering of puzzle fans, which includes a puzzle market and some lectures.
> German Cube Day 2009 is organised by NKC (Dutch Cube Club, established in the 80s) and only open to registered visitors. Up to two guests per competitor is reasonable. All guests must be registered!
> The competition on Sunday will be held in the same room, but without any other festivities.


----------



## Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

Afrobongo said:


> Hi,
> according to the time schedule the registration ist at 09:00 am on saturday. id like to sign up for 3x3x3 which is on sunday. do i have to show up on saturday to register?
> And the cube market, is it only on saturday? Because its the main reason for me to sign up
> Im too slow at the other competitions and need more (and better) cubes...
> ...



You can register on sunday, as long as you have no events on saterday , I will ask Ron to update the compition page to add registration on sunday at 9:00 am


----------



## Pitzu (Mar 23, 2009)

Couldn't we have big cubes blind?! At least 4x4 and 5x5! ;-)
I see Clement, Kai, Sebastien, Tim, Olivér, Erik, Arnaud on the registration list who could be interested. And of course me.


----------



## Afrobongo (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok that's great. Then i'll be there saturday noon and on sunday morning for registration and for my terrifying defeat


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2009)

i'll see if i can get over my germanyphobia for this one. of course i'd like to go to the competition, it's just.... well..... out of my comfort zone let's say !


----------



## Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

Afrobongo said:


> Ok that's great. Then i'll be there saturday noon and on sunday morning for registration and for my terrifying defeat



Well , you can set your goals to beat your PR, as I do


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2009)

Ton said:


> Afrobongo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok that's great. Then i'll be there saturday noon and on sunday morning for registration and for my terrifying defeat
> ...



same. competitions for me aren't about winning everything because i just know i won't. it's also more satisfying to break my own pbs than win an event with a bad average.


----------



## Afrobongo (Mar 23, 2009)

For sure.
A different goal isn't realistic


----------



## Erik (Mar 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Signed up for everything, will come by car on Friday-evening or saturday-morning.
> 
> I might stay with Erik or Dennis on Friday-evening (yes, this is a request)



Granted


----------



## Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

Erik said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Signed up for everything, will come by car on Friday-evening or saturday-morning.
> ...



Does any one drive on saterday? and can pick up the timers and displays for the competition at my place and in the process pickup Rama and Maria ?


----------



## Rama (Mar 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Signed up for everything, will come by car on Friday-evening or saturday-morning.
> 
> I might stay with Erik or Dennis on Friday-evening (yes, this is a request)



Remember that you have to drive Maria, Rama and the competition stuff to German Open, or else no German Open. 

OK I just read Ton's post.


----------



## coolmission (Mar 23, 2009)

Rama said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Signed up for everything, will come by car on Friday-evening or saturday-morning.
> ...



Haha, I love how everything depends on you guys  Well, and now on Arnaud as well 

Looking forward to seeing all of you


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

Ton said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


Granted , but at Eriks or at Dennis?

And I haven't heard anything about bringing the MaRaTon+equipment for Germany (we'll discuss Danish later this week). I need a bigger car!


----------



## Pitzu (Mar 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> MaRaTon


Nice word!


----------



## Ton (Mar 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> And I haven't heard anything about bringing the MaRaTon+equipment for Germany (we'll discuss Danish later this week). I need a bigger car!



Sure but MarRaTon is not going to Danish , so it will be sort discussion


----------



## TMOY (Mar 23, 2009)

I won't come, sorry. I will spend the preceding week in the south of France, and Barcelona is much easier to reach from there than Gütersloh...


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > And I haven't heard anything about bringing the MaRaTon+equipment for Germany (we'll discuss Danish later this week). I need a bigger car!
> ...


OK, that's very clear


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 25, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Couldn't we have big cubes blind?! At least 4x4 and 5x5! ;-)
> I see Clement, Kai, Sebastien, Tim, Olivér, Erik, Arnaud on the registration list who could be interested. And of course me.



I already left a remark in the registration form. I really, really hope we'll have bigcubes!


----------



## whauk (Mar 25, 2009)

i will come and get some NRs (hopefully)
i already broke the 4x4 some times unofficially and i am close to the OH record (only 2 seconds that will be done in a month).


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 25, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't we have big cubes blind?! At least 4x4 and 5x5! ;-)
> ...



same for me


----------



## Ton (Mar 26, 2009)

Let me explain something about 4x4 and 5x5 bld, we have only a small organization team , and I am not available on Saterday. The schedule would only allow 4x4 and 5x5 bld as parallel event, problem is judging. An other organizational issue is when a competitor does both events of a parallel event. 
And Clement, Kai, Sebastien, Tim, Olivér, Erik, Arnaud ,Sebastian are typically competitors who do many events.... 15 or more..... So the problem is judges and the fact that most who want to do 4x4 and 5x5 bld also do all the other events. 

Any suggestions where to get 8 to 10 judges to do these as parallel event??? Maybe they can judges them self as group , so do 2 groups and they must arrange them selfs judging and scrambling ??? May be we must not allow to do parallel events so they have to choice ? 

Suggestions are welcome


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 26, 2009)

My suggestion would be to do big cubes blind on Saturday from 9:00 till 11:00. In fact I see no real problem with judges, I'm sure there will be enough people already to do that. Only I will bring 2-5 people with me who can judge then. And in case that there are not enough we can still judge each other as you suggested. 
Considering the parallel events I'm not sure. I think it would work to put the clock people into the second round and magic and mastermagic can really be done in a few minutes in between. But in worst case I would be willing to miss the parallel events for big cubes BLD.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2009)

I vote for 4x4x4_blind!
I won't do 5x5x5_blind, yet, but I am willing to help with that event


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 26, 2009)

I always bring my judge with me.  If she is allowed to... I mean if there is no protest.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 26, 2009)

I want 6x6 and 7x7 NRs and hopefully they will be held at friday or even better saturday/sunday, I have to plan my trip as soon as possible and hope for a free day on the 24th.
Ofc I am willing to judge your big cube blind attemps


----------



## Pitzu (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ton,
as you know I don't need a full-time judge. Other competitors also can find a similar solution like me, in that case we don't need too many judges.
I like German Open. If we have 4x4 & 5x5 bld, I will come. 100% sure.


----------



## Ton (Mar 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Hi Ton,
> as you know I don't need a full-time judge. Other competitors also can find a similar solution like me, in that case we don't need too many judges.
> I like German Open. If we have 4x4 & 5x5 bld, I will come. 100% sure.



I just discussed with Ron and we come to the conclusion that we can not handle parallel events as 4x4 & 5x5 bld, sorry . We have already 68 Competitors and still we get registration

Good news is that we try to do 3 days Czech open, with all events!!!!


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 27, 2009)

Ton said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ton,
> ...



Sorry, but I don't understand that. First of all we are talking about Saturday where a lot of the competitors will not be there. Also I thought that the registration will be closed after 70 competitors (as it is written on the website), so why worry about more registrations?
Finally the people who request Big Cubes Blind are a group of very experiences competitors, and as the last posts already show we could even handle the events on our own, so you wouldn't even have to worry about handling these events.
So please think about that again and consider that German Open with missing Blind events seem a little ridiculous when you see that German's best world rankings are exactly in the blind categories.


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 5, 2009)

Still no venue?


----------



## tim (Apr 5, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> Still no venue?





> Venue
> 
> To be announced to registered competitors/guests





> All competitors must be registered before or on April 11, 2009


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2009)

So if someone not competiting or coming with a competitior wants to come, do they just e-mail you for the location?


----------



## tim (Apr 5, 2009)

Bryan said:


> So if someone not competiting or coming with a competitior wants to come, do they just e-mail you for the location?



Do you mean me? I don't know the location either, since the 11th of April is still in the future.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 6, 2009)

tim said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > So if someone not competiting or coming with a competitior wants to come, do they just e-mail you for the location?
> ...



I meant the organizers. It just seems weird. The regulations have:



WCA Regulations said:


> 8a6) The competition must be accessible for the public.



And the competition website has:



Competition Website said:


> German Cube Day 2009 is organised by NKC (Dutch Cube Club, established in the 80s) and only open to registered visitors. Up to two guests per competitor is reasonable. All guests must be registered!



Which seems to conflict a bit.

But this is kind of nice:



Competition website said:


> The 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 events MAY BE held, and if so, on Friday night, in an informal location.



It might be a handy way to have a few extra events....but it seems like this could lead to some abuse.


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow a clash of the giants. Nr one single 3x3 against Average 3x3. That would be a great day.....


----------



## Ron (Apr 12, 2009)

@Sébastien
Let us wait how registrations will change in the upcoming week.
Maybe we can have 4x4bf and 5x5bf somewhere in parallel. But in that case I think you will have to skip the parallel event.
Remember how messy those events were in Aachen?



> So if someone not competiting or coming with a competitior wants to come, do they just e-mail you for the location?


Yes, they register on the website. All registered competitors and guests wil receive an e-mail with the address details.



> >>8a6) The competition must be accessible for the public.
> >German Cube Day 2009 is organised by NKC (Dutch Cube Club, established
> >in the 80s) and only open to registered visitors. Up to two guests per
> >competitor is reasonable. All guests must be registered!
> Which seems to conflict a bit.


I think there is no conflict. The only differences with other competitions are 1) that the public must be registered and 2) has to pay the entrance fee.
The first is a requirement of Dutch Cube Club (organiser of German Cube Day) for insurance purposes.
The second I think is reasonable because food and drinks are included (and we do not like to administer who can use what).
As people may remember from previous years: the food/drinks are great and abundant, with lovely service by Brigitte.



> >The 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 events MAY BE held, and if so, on Friday night,
> >in an informal location.
> It might be a handy way to have a few extra events....but it seems like this could lead to some abuse.


Registration for these events was included from the beginning.
The problem is that we have to close the venue at 5pm. So we decided to have these events in the evening.
A big issue for us though is that I am afraid we cannot guarantee the restaurant to be smoke-free.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 21, 2009)

i have no email till yet for the venue? i have to plan my weekend. so ron or arnould, is it the same venue as the last years?


----------



## Ron (Apr 22, 2009)

> i have no email till yet for the venue?


E-mail was sent on April 21.
If you haven't received an e-mail then you either gave an incorrect e-mail address (4 people) or your mail server is bouncing my e-mails (6 people).


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 22, 2009)

no everything is fine. i got the email...


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2009)

Ron said:


> A big issue for us though is that I am afraid we cannot guarantee the restaurant to be smoke-free.



Do you have any news on this? I'm actually not really motivated to sit 30 minutes in a smoky restaurant just to solve 3 7x7s.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 22, 2009)

tim said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > A big issue for us though is that I am afraid we cannot guarantee the restaurant to be smoke-free.
> ...


haha, I will beat Tim (and Stefan) 

Seriously, I thought restaurants were supposed to be smoke-free in Germany


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2009)

Btw. Where will be the meeting at Friday evening? Ron mentionened two different locations in his mails. I'm kinda confused .


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 22, 2009)

Joey and I (and maybe others) will start driving around 16:30. It is about a 3:30 hour drive (including some traffic) so I hope we can still participate in BigCubes after 20:00


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Ron said:
> ...



It depends on in which "Bundesland" you are. The federal system allows different states to have different laws considering this issue.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 22, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



Also many restaurants don't care about this regulation


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



They have to. I guess the restaurants you mean found one of many loopholes in the laws (like founding a smoker's club).


----------



## Ron (Apr 22, 2009)

The easiest solution is if someone could call the restaurant and ask if they are smoke-free. Sorry I am too busy to do that. Anyone?


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2009)

"I just wanted to know if your restaurant is smoke-free"
"jo... *mumble*"
"uhm, yes?"
"yes and no"
"uhm, so you have a separated smoke room?"
"yes"
"ok, thanks"

most weird phone call i've ever made. This was Bremer Schlüssel btw.

And the way the woman reacted to my question tells me, that they don't really have a separated room. But that's just my feeling, i also could be wrong.


----------



## Afrobongo (Apr 23, 2009)

Another way is to go to "Die Weberei" -> http://www.die-weberei.de/
And its not far away from the Bremer Schlüssel. MAP
There it is realy smokefree, but a lot of people going there to drink and talk...






Its an nice location. I've been there a few times.
The "Event" on 24. should be in the second hall the have, so the room on the picture should be free. But i'm not sure.

...hmm... ok... its a little bit dark there  
Maybe someone should first call them to clear all questions, if thats an alternative.


----------



## tim (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, that restaurant looks quite good. I would call them, but i don't know any of Ron's plans and whether he has already reserved another restaurant.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm very sad to announce that I won't be able to make it to the German Open.
Everything was planned but at the last minute, some hours ago, Joke Roels calls of sick, and she was the one driving us to the German.
I don't have a drivers licence and the third one, Sander Hendrickx doesnt have a car.
I apologies towards the organisation, and I regret deapply that I won't make it, because the German Open really is the most amusing tournement there is.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 24, 2009)

Just wanted to mention that I will bring four allready opened (and half of them lubed) Rubik's clock's to Gütersloh.
So if anybody is interested, I'd be happy to sell them for a reasonable price.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 24, 2009)

TobiasDaneels said:


> I'm very sad to announce that I won't be able to make it to the German Open.
> Everything was planned but at the last minute, some hours ago, Joke Roels calls of sick, and she was the one driving us to the German.
> I don't have a drivers licence and the third one, Sander Hendrickx doesnt have a car.
> I apologies towards the organisation, and I regret deapply that I won't make it, because the German Open really is the most amusing tournement there is.


Too bad, Tobias. That sucks


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Apr 25, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> TobiasDaneels said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very sad to announce that I won't be able to make it to the German Open.
> ...



Indeed, it sucks.
And not just for me, but for all 3 of us.
Now I really hope world are in Germany. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Zava (Apr 26, 2009)

Erik 39.83 4x4 single


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 26, 2009)

Here are the full results:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GermanOpen2009

Also really nice World Record from Kai Jiptner with 10/10 in 42:06!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Here are the full results:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GermanOpen2009
> 
> Also really nice World Record from Kai Jiptner with 10/10 in 42:06!!



Kai instead of Tim - what a surprise! And that was an amazing time, Kai! I guess Kai has just been practicing more than Tim has. But Tim's 7/8 was no slouch either.

And Kai, I'm glad to see you finally got that 10/10. Nice timing getting it in competition! 

The nicest thing is that now we finally have a somewhat worthy multiBLD world record now. Kai's 10/10 is slightly faster than Dennis's old 10/10 best. So this was the best result ever according to the new rules, meaning qqwref can stop worrying about the record now.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Mike! The attempt was a bit awkward. I solved the corners of the 2nd cube at the end of the attempt because I didn't remember the first letterpair and went on. After quite some thinking I was able to reconstruct what it was and finish successfully. The attempt should have been sub 40 if that didn't happen. Btw Tim was off by 2 flipped edges (forgot to memo).
The rest of the competition didn't go that well for me. I had a really, really nice 1st round (hey I beat 2 sub-10 cubers  ) but I wasn't able to keep that level for the finals. Bad screwups on 2 solves, minor screwups on the other 3


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed that weekend and I had a lot of fun during the whole time! Even if I did really bad at 3x3 and MBF (2/6) I had some unexpected successful moments like the third place at FMC and [insider] the first place at 4x4! [/insider]


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 27, 2009)

I totally agree with Sébastien, the competition was so awesome! We had a 15 hours trip form Hungary so we were so glad to finally have some cubers around. 

Overall i am happy with my results, especially for pyraminx, clock, BLD and FMC: it was my first competition with pyraminx, i learned how to solve it a week ago and managed to do a sub-10 avg. Clock was an ok avg but the 8.11 sinlge should have been the new WR but i had a terrible lock up at the end. Blind was unexpected, 1:33 is my competition best so far. Strange because i didn't practice that for more then a year now so this result was out of nowhere. Memo was around 35-36 and 4 edges were in place, 3 of them unoriented. FMC was the biggest shock altough scramble was easy i guess. I used Fridrich and got 30 which is a new NR. 

If anyone interested, here is my solution:

Scramble: D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R B2 D' R' F R' U2 R2 B

X-cross: [R2] D F'U L' F2 R F (7)

2nd pair: [R2] U2 R U2 R' [U'] L' U L (7)

3rd pair, 4th pair, OLL: U' F R' F2 U F (6)

PLL: R2 B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 U (10)


30 moves in total but since PLL is an A i guess it would have been sub-30 with insertion. Also congrats to Clémant who did 29 which gave me a 2nd place with 30 moves. 


I had a really nice time and i would like to say thank you for the organization team!

Also congratulations for everyone who competed! 


This weekend was legen... wait for it!


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> I totally agree with Sébastien, the competition was so awesome! We had a 15 hours trip form Hungary so we were so glad to *finally* have some cubers around.



Wasn't your bus full of cubers?


----------



## clement (Apr 27, 2009)

My solution :

Scramble: D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R B2 D' R' F R' U2 R2 B

Pre-moves : U' D

F2L - last pair : F2 B U2 F R2 * R' B2 R F R' B2 R F' * F' B D2 [r] [u2]
last pair : U F' U2 F U2 R U' R'
OLL : F' U' L' U L F
Finish : F B'


----------



## Erik (Apr 27, 2009)

This competition was really much fun. So cool to meet everyone again. The atmosphere at this competition is better than almost any other competition!

they are back! The did you knows:

did you know???

- Joel Spang from Luxembourg is a really cool guy?
- He is another Gilles vd P lookalike???
- He tought me some more Luxembourgish? (machst du de geck mat mir??)
- There were actually 7 Luxembourgish people on saturday?
- The most important one was missing? 
- The Smart is pretty smart when it comes to parking?
- It is sadly limited to 140? If you go downhill you feel it breaking down automatically...
- If the Smart honks to get Arnaud awake who is in front of him, the girl that was in the car standing next to Arnaud thought he honked at her?
- She actually honked back to him???
- Joey now has houses in Belgium and Holland?
- Arnaud and Lars are just there to keep them clean?
- We love to wave at random people?
- This did-you-know list is not really chronologically categorised?
- Joey and me were cubing at Schiphol today?
- We helped the police there to solve the mystery of the left-alone-trolly?
- There is always adventures in Schiphol?
- Joey and me concluded that 2 and 3 quarters out of 4 toy shops in The Hague and Leiden sell cubes?
- One shop in Leiden was crazy enough to ask 40 euro's for a V-5???
- Sadly someone was selling chinese fake V-7's at the puzzle market on Saturday?
- Mini Diansheng cubes are not that slow?
- I average about 12 to 13 seconds on it?
- It is now my main cube for BLD and first round cubing of normal tournaments?
- My competition PB with it is only 12.19 (see first round results)
- I almost got my 2nd best BLD time with it (1:51) in competition if it wasn't for 2 edges that had to be flipped?
- I got 2/4 on multi because of a total of 4 corners that were flipped?
- Speaking about multi... mr Kai Jiptner is a crazy mother****?
- He solved 10 out of 10 cubes right???
- Tim was pissed because he missed one cube at his 8 cube attempt?
- Arnaud is not called by the judges at Arnaud anymore but as 'pink pyjamas'?
- Speaking about dressing up, Rama, Joel and Ton were the best dressed cubers ever at a tournament?
- We all want to see the pictures of this, but you can already see Rama on his finals video?
- For Ton these clothes helped a lot since he got a PB on 4x4 of 1:08? 
- I deserve some sleep now?
- I hope other people will continue on the list?


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 27, 2009)

Eric needs a fanclub and also i think autographcards.....
Eric is the first superstar of speedcubing, especially in Germany...
Eric didnt win the 4x4 (Insider)


----------



## coolmission (Apr 28, 2009)

- We shaved Arnaud's leg?
- Arnaud actually wanted to spend the night in the closet?
- We managed to fit 5 people into a room that wasn't really that big?
- Joey's socks are awesome?
- 'She' said way too much?
- Arnaud wonders what scum is and why you'd want to put it in a bag?
- An experiment is not a record attempt?
- Two girls did not know the above and ran away in fear?
- Erik mecht den Geck mat mir?
- Erik mecht den Geck mat everyone, and should stop saying that? 
- Arnaud misplaced his balls?
- I beat Hakan in Megaminx?
- My megaminx solve in competition was a complete disaster?
- The Kia might be gone but the girl is still out there?
- The other girl looked way too grumpy?
- One-handed cubing on the roof of a Smart is actually not that smart?
- Traffic jams should always be fun?
- Erik can now safely say 'bird' in Luxembourgish without having to worry about offending somebody?
- Kai was nearly hit by Arnaud's balls?
- I DNFed my 2nd 4x4x4 attempt because Erik broke his WR?
- I could go on and on because GO 09 was awesome?


----------



## Edam (Apr 28, 2009)

coolmission said:


> - Arnaud actually wanted to spend the night in the closet?



i just had a flashback to the french open where i came out of the bathroom only to find Arnaud hiding in a (very small) section of the closet, not wearing many clothes.


----------



## coolmission (Apr 28, 2009)

Edam said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > - Arnaud actually wanted to spend the night in the closet?
> ...



That story came up as well


----------



## Afrobongo (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you know?
...
- that was my first competition?
- my name, called from a dutchman, sounds so weird, that i didnt understand it?
- i nearly missed to start, because i didnt hear my name?
- ron said to me "Oh, interesting! Roux" after he judges me?
- i forgott to order t-shirts to promote my website?
- on saturday we came by feet to the venue?
- on sunday we were to lazy to do it again?


Did anybody know how many Roux-Cubers were there (five 3x3x3 attempts and only ron knows what i did ), and why are the competitions in gütersloh are so nice? o0


----------



## mpohl100 (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you know...

- that Erik wasn't dressed as good as Rama and Joel?
- that Maria did a very nice 23.08 second solve?
- that Kai did his first sub 14 average in competition
- ... and messed up in the finals?
- that Arnaud thinks he only spent 2500€ on puzzles^^?
- that I did very good in the semi-finals?
- that I really messed up in the 4x4 event?
- that I also don't care about chronology?
- that the venue was smoke-free?
- that the food was great?
- that Hakan can speak 6 languages?
- that I didn't get below 2:30 at the 5x5 twice in a row?
- that Arnaud and I did a bad teamsolve of 1:33?
- that the hotel I chose was awesome?
- that cubing parents have been very bored?
- that some 12 year old tried to solve a 3x3 blindfolded by doing some random Fridrich solve?
- that he did not succeed? (what a surprise)
- that Arnaud's memo was interrupted by that...
- ... but was successful nonetheless?
- that Rama never gets laughs when he jokes, but always gets laughs when he doesn't want to be funny?
- that Maria told smoebody that I live in Hamburg?
- that Ton was dressed very well?
- that Raffael Ort is a "Lord" in Great Britain?
- that Ron's PB is "eight mistakes in one final"? (quotation)
- that Ron only did four mistakes in his first three solves of the final?
- that Rama can quote body language?
- that I had a great time in Gütersloh?
- that I want to thank the organisation team for being faster than the schedule?
- that I don't know more "Did you know?"-s ?


----------



## Ron (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you know...
- that 12 people (excluding their guests) did not come to German Open 2009, although they had registered and confirmed?
- that 4 people (excluding their guests) did not pay although they competed?
- that we still had to pay food and drinks for those people, out of our own pocket?
- that we hope our sponsor Jumbo will cover our extra costs...?
- that German Open 2009 was my worst competition ever, although I actually trained and am faster than ever? (worst positions, worst results compared to personal bests)
- that the only record I broke was the number of mistakes in 3x3 competition? (used to be 18, now it is 19 in 15 solves)
- that I had a PLL skip on my worst solve of the competition (19.09, 2nd solve in final)?
- that Pim worked all weekend as a volunteer on own expenses and hardly left his chair?
- that I dislike organising the Multiple blindfolded event in parallel with other events?
- that we have such a great bunch of people? Only one kid irritates me, or is it just me? No it is not you. I am pretty sure the kid does not read this forum. 
- that (almost...) all people are willing to help with judging and scrambling? Honourful mention for (in random order): Nora Christ, Olivér Perge, Lars Vandenbergh, Gaël Dusser (Fewest moves)
- that some couples like to judge each other? and some don't...
- that Mats beat me in 'dizzy solving'?
- that I beat Mats in running around the pond solving?
- that noone dared to compete in naked solving while swimming across the pond?
- that Fewest Moves is harsh if you find a fantastic start, but you are always 2 blocks short to find a fantastic end? You simply do not allow yourself to switch to another start.
- that only WC 2005 and WC 2007 had more competitors in 4x4 event?
(select competitionId, max(pos) r from Results where eventId='444' group by competitionId order by r)
- that only WC 2007 had more competitors in 5x5 event?
(select competitionId, max(pos) r from Results where eventId='555' group by competitionId order by r)
- that soon (3 months after establishment of WCA Regulations 2009) we have to decide what to do with Old Multiblind results?
- that 20 puzzles already exchanged owners before the doors of the venue opened? (many of them were floppy cubes and wooden 2x2s)

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2009)

Ron said:


> - that 4 people (excluding their guests) did not pay although they competed?



Don't enter their results in the database. Allow them to pay you via Paypal and have them entered. People need to know they can't avoid paying fees.


----------



## Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

Ron said:


> Did you know...
> 
> - that only WC 2005 and WC 2007 had more competitors in 4x4 event?
> (select competitionId, max(pos) r from Results where eventId='444' group by competitionId order by r)
> ...



I think I will have a good chance to beat nr of competitors of the 4x4 and 5x5 at the Czech Open, of the 24 already registered, 23 will do the 4x4 and 20 do the 5x5....


----------



## Ron (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a small side note on my post about people who register but do not attend the competition.

Everyone who cancels his registration is not a problem. Although of course the earlier the better (excluding special cases like being sick). And of course on your own initiative, not because I am personally asking everyone for an additional confirmation.

Personally I do not care about the money. It is just a means to show that people invest in a competition, and that some people just do not take the smallest effort to inform that they are not coming.
My main problem actually is that we make a time schedule that enables everyone to compete in many events with as many solves as possible given the time available. If you register but do not attend, then you are actually stealing opportunities from other persons.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

Ron said:


> Just a small side note on my post about people who register but do not attend the competition.
> 
> Everyone who cancels his registration is not a problem. Although of course the earlier the better (excluding special cases like being sick). And of course on your own initiative, not because I am personally asking everyone for an additional confirmation.
> 
> ...



Personally I would say , they will not be allowed to register at the German Open for next year. I assume it is just laziness but since it cost money and effect others to compete, I think we must be more strict, but there is no WCA regulation that support this.


----------



## joey (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you know...?
this was my first competiton since December, after a few months of regular competitions.
that I was very glad to compete again!
that I was more happy to meet all the cool people again! 
I got to stay at Arnaud's house again, which I now own.
He supplied me with toothpaste, food and sleeping bag like he said he would.
that I managed 2/3 goals for the competition (sub-1 single 4x4 and sub-2 avg 5x5, but missed sub-4:30 6x6)
that I'm starting to understand more dutch?
that when I got on the bus back in the UK I was confused when he spoke english to me? (not dutch)
I got so confused, I forgot what station to ask for?
that I might update this later?


----------



## Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

joey said:


> He supplied me with toothpaste, food and sleeping bag like he said he would.


I think Arnaud adopted you, so he has now a son


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you know:
-that that was my first competition 
-that it was awesome!
-that I got a V-Cube 7 (the original)
-that Pasquale got the fake V7 that Erik mentioned in this thread
-and that it even works better then my original V7 °____°
-that I got my seconds sub20 solve ever on 3x3? (17.84)
-that the scrambler scrambled my cube at my seconds attempt exactly the same and I got another sub 20 (19.xy)
-that I got my first sub5 solve on 5x5. (4:48)
-that I got 2 PLL skips on 2x2 and my new record average (7.65 seconds)
-that I messed up a 4x4 H-Perm, because Erik set the new WR and I had to watch ^^
-that this post mostly starts with 'that _*I*_' 
-that I reached the semi-final with my 3x3 avg of 21.something? 

Important: XD -that I am very very professional (like Arnaud said), because I was analyzing my 5x5 solve to improve my next attempt (like he said)  You are so right ^^
-that I never expected to be that good? 
-that there were many kind people?
-that the food was delicious
-that the puzzle market was awesome?
-that my Megaminx popped while solving it (in competition) and I reassembled it wrongly, so I got a 9:53 xD *distressing* -.-'
-that I recorded recorded 20 videos
-that I couldn't watch to Kai's Mutli-BLD WR, because I was judging? :/
-that I am very, very, very, very, very pleased with this competition?
-that my Hotel (not mine, but that, where I slept) was nice?
-that I wasn't able to eat my cheeseburger at saturday, because the bus was coming?
-that I almost lost my 3x3, but Nora gave it back to me? *thank you so much*  It's the only good 3x3, I have...
-that I find Mini-Dianshengs AWESOME!! I want one
-that I definitely will get a Meffert's 4x4!
-that my English sucks ^_^
-that I should dress like Rama, I also want so good times ^^
-that I will get sub1:30 solves (4x4) at WC2009 in Düsseldorf
-that I will get sub20 average (3x3) at WC2009!!
-that I will learn all 21 PLLs now!

Thanks for reading 
Greets,
Cornelius.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Apr 29, 2009)

Ron said:


> Did you know...
> (...)
> - that 4 people (excluding their guests) did not pay although they competed?
> (...)
> ...



Maybe they simply didn't know or forgot to pay. Why wasn't it handled like on Saturday? On Saturday everyone had to pay at the entrance. On Sunday there was nobody on the entrance who asked for the money and everyone was able to come in without paying.


----------



## tim (Apr 29, 2009)

I also forgot to pay until Ron asked me to do so.


----------



## Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

Markus Pirzer said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know...
> ...



From
http://www.speedcubing.com/events/gcd2009/
It says:


_Entrance fee for German Cube Day 2009 on Saturday is 15 euro per person (10 euro for NKC members). This includes coffee/tea/cake, refreshments and lunch on Saturday.
Entrance fee for the Sunday events is 5 euro per competitor and per guest. This includes lunch and refreshments on Sunday, and is to cover our expenses._

I assume everybody can read and understand this , we can not stand at the door all day as we do the competition


----------



## coolmission (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> Did you know:
> -that that was my first competition
> -that it was awesome!



You lost me there.

@Ron; I am sure the people who did not pay, forgot to do so, just like I did. If you hadn't reminded me I wouldn't have remembered.

I like the idea of giving people the opportunity to use Paypal. I would contact them and tell them there were still some unpaid participation fees. 

If they do not respond at all, you can ban them from entering GO 2010.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 29, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



Sorry, my english *is* sad, but what means 'You lost me there?'


----------



## coolmission (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> Sorry, my english *is* sad, but what means 'You lost me there?'



I stopped reading. I didn't mean to sound so harsh, but it has been said 10 times


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Apr 29, 2009)

Ton said:


> Markus Pirzer said:
> 
> 
> > Ron said:
> ...



OK, everyone should know this, but there were indeed some people who forgot to pay. I just can't imagine that there was someone who refused to pay after he was asked to do so.



> I assume everybody can read and understand this , we can not stand at the door all day as we do the competition



Not the whole day, but I think it should be possible that at least between 9:00 and 9:30 (the time where the schedule says "registration") someone is standing at the entrance and asking for the entrance fee. If you find no other volunteer, I would do that job at the next GO.


----------



## Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

Markus Pirzer said:


> [
> If you find no other volunteer, I would do that job at the next GO.



That is great !!, I wish more would just help with these things


----------



## Rama (Apr 30, 2009)

Ton said:


> Markus Pirzer said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Markus... bring up the suit baby!


----------



## Kenny (May 11, 2009)

...dary!


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 11, 2009)

Did you know :

- Maria and Conor did a *Nightmare* Team Solve.
- Conor is became Maria's favorite.
- Maria is happy that Hungarians in the Final.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 12, 2009)

Did you know:

- That I got a NR on Multi Blind on my first ever attempt?
- That the second cube I used was a really loose type A, because of which I had to go really slow?
- That I got +30 seconds on Multi because Ron was pissed off?
- That Mats, Hakan and I did a step solve around the table?
- That we got a 23.xx?
- That we also did 4x4 and 5x5, which both sucked?
- That Mats was insisting on doing a 7x7, but Hakan and I refused?
- That I had a 1:05 average on 4x4, without sub-1 singles?
- That I was pissed off that I couldn't get a sub-2 on 5x5, and then got 1:59.94?
- That the FMC scramble started with a 1x1x3 block?
- That a 2x2x2 block could be created in 3 moves?
- That I got 44 moves because I suck?
- That Erik was really confident he would win 4x4, but then finished second, despite his 39.83 solve?
- That I got a 5.26 average on 2x2, where I had never had a sub-6 average in my life?
- That my +2 on my last solve on megaminx cost me a place in the top-20 of the world?
- That Hakan was laughing at me because he had a 14.78 single and I had a 14.80 single?
- That I laughed at him really hard because I got a 14.66 in the finals?
- That nobody thought I would even make it to the finals?


----------



## Ron (May 13, 2009)

> - That I got +30 seconds on Multi because Ron was pissed off?


That is not correct. You started 30 seconds later than the stopwatch, so we had to add 30 seconds to the registered time.
And yes, you were too late which is annoying to competition organisers.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 13, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - That I had a 1:05 average on 4x4, without sub-1 singles?


What's so unique about that?


> - That Erik was really confident he would win 4x4, but then finished second, despite his 39.83 solve?


1	Erik Akkersdijk	39.83	WR	48.41

Oh really?


> - That my +2 on my last solve on megaminx cost me a place in the top-20 of the world?


20	Daniel Hayes	1:43.48
28	Maarten Smit	1:50.61

20	Simon Westlund	1:35.58
33	Maarten Smit	1:42.13

Oh really?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 13, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > - That I had a 1:05 average on 4x4, without sub-1 singles?
> ...



First one: consistent.

Second one: insider 

Third one: *back then...*


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 13, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> [Third one: *back then...*



You said it yesterday....


----------



## Bob (May 14, 2009)

Ron said:


> > - That I got +30 seconds on Multi because Ron was pissed off?
> 
> 
> That is not correct. You started 30 seconds later than the stopwatch, so we had to add 30 seconds to the registered time.
> And yes, you were too late which is annoying to competition organisers.



LOL! I had a feeling that it was not because you were pissed off.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 16, 2009)

TobiasDaneels said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > [Third one: *back then...*
> ...


If I did not get the +2 I would have had a 1:49.94 average, which would have put me #20 in the world at the time of the German Open 2009.



Bob said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > > - That I got +30 seconds on Multi because Ron was pissed off?
> ...


If I started 30 seconds later than the timer, wouldn't you have to subtract 30 seconds off my time?

And yes, I was too late, because I thought I would be notified when I had to start, like all the other events. Why would I have to go to you myself, when in all other events my name gets called?


----------



## AvGalen (May 16, 2009)

Did you know that:
* Arnaud hasn't been on the forum since German Open? (except for the weekly competition)
* Arnaud has a very big smile on his face right now after reading all the other did you knows?
* Arnaud actually missed the FMC event because he was distracted by a woman? (again)
* Arnaud thinks the amount of woman that will solve a big-cube in competition is going to rise pretty fast?
* Asking two random girls to get into a caravan on a shady/dark parking place almost worked? (Was it a record, or an experiment?)
* That Arnaud still feels really bad about seeing them run away, scared? (sorry, sorry, sorry)
* That pretty soon it will be 3 weeks without any cuber having stayed at my place? (that must be a record)
* That I suspect the reason for this is that it is now Joey's place?
* That Erik (who is a good and safe driver) now drives a/my Smart that is being held together by Duct tape? 
* That Arnaud is wondering what he will wear during his next competition: Pink PJ's or a suit?
* That Arnaud's new hobby is ..... running long distances?
* That Arnaud picked up that hobby after those two girls ran away faster than he could? 
* That Arnaud thinks coolmission has an appropriate user name?
* That the V6 and V7 events in the bar were held under the worst lighting conditions ever?
* That Arnaud didn't know about the


> compete in naked solving while swimming across the pond?


 event?
* That Arnaud bought a very expensive, beautiful, japanese puzzle box that didn't turn out to be a real puzzle box? 
* That a floppy cube is a great tool for meeting women?
* That Arnaud lost 2 of his balls, but still has 3 left?
* That most people still think that Arnaud did learn all 21 PLL's? (it was an April's fools joke!)
* That he still needs to learn the 4 G's?
* That Arnaud really missed this forum and is glad to be back?
* That Arnaud is now going to do this weeks weekly competition, all in 1 go, after walking the dog?


----------



## tim (May 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> * That Arnaud's new hobby is ..... running long distances?
> * That Arnaud picked up that hobby after those two girls ran away faster than he could?



That sounds so familiar.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> * That pretty soon it will be 3 weeks without any cuber having stayed at my place? (that must be a record)



Where have you been the last 3 weeks? :confused:


----------



## AvGalen (May 16, 2009)

tim: It does? I thought you preferred a bike?

trying-to-speedcube: I don't know if you meant that in a gossipy way, or in a wise-nosy way. If you meant it in the first way: I ain't telling. If you meant it in the second way: I didn't *stay* at my place, I kept on leaving


----------



## tim (May 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> tim: It does? I thought you preferred a bike?



I still do, but i really like the simplicity of running.
At a bicycle there are a lot of parts you have to maintain regularly to feel fast and good on it.
For running you just need some shoes. And there isn't even bad weather. Running in the rain actually feels better than running during sunshine.
Another advantage of running:
You don't need to spend four hours cycling through the world to build up a proper endurance.


----------



## coolmission (May 17, 2009)

Did you know that...


----------



## AvGalen (May 17, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Did you know that...


On the large version you can see the bow-ties on the socks 

This picture shall NOT be redistributed


----------



## coolmission (May 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> On the large version you can see the bow-ties on the socks
> 
> This picture shall NOT be redistributed



It's just too cute


----------



## Jacco (May 19, 2009)

Oh... I feel so bad I couldn't come. Appears to have been an awesome competition. Well, next year then... =)


----------



## Rama (May 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Did you know that:
> * That Arnaud is wondering what he will wear during his next competition: Pink PJ's or a suit?



Suit for the win in my opinion.


----------



## Kidstardust (May 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT_vf5ioXXk


----------

